# 2009 Babies!



## RJRMINIS (Feb 6, 2009)

*Who is expecting the first donkey foal of 2009?*

I have some due in March....but I am keeping an eye on one jenny that sometimes likes to go at 11 months instead of the whole 12 that most of mine normally carry.

Anybody on jenny stare right now?


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 26, 2009)

*Well I have a jenny bagged up pretty well, and her milk is white in color!!!!!! Hopefully soon I will have my first baby of 2009!




*


----------



## h2t99 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have one due the end of March and she is hugh!! Good luck with yours!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 3, 2009)

*The cloud has been lifted!*

Snowflower my Ivory jenny, foaled a healthy Ivory spotted jack about 7:30 pm tonight, he was up nursing right away....I am so happy to have my first live foal of 2009!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h2t99 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Mar 4, 2009)

I am so happy for you. Congrats


----------

